# Call costs Included in Final Months Eircom BIll



## jumper1 (13 Sep 2012)

Hi 
I joined Eircom Telephone and Broadband service in Sep 1 2011, which included Free Anytime Calls to Landlines both in Ireland & UK . As i had a 12 month Contract i gave written notice in Aug 1st 2012 to state that i wished to terminate the Contract  on Sept 5th . 

On Sept 12 i received my final bill which included list of all telephone calls i had made in the last month (Aug 1rd to 3rd of Sep)  . However the bill had shown that i had been charged for all calls made in the last month.

I contacted Eircom Cancellations team and the lady explained that as i had terminated the contract before the last billing cycle i.e 6th of Sept then i was charged for all calls made in Final Month. I could not understand this and was passed through to billing. I spoke to a lady and explained the issue and she said that this was part of the Terms and Conditions for the last number of years where a customer is charged for all calls made during the first Month and last Month  of their contract with Eircom . 

Am not sure that this is the case and was wondering if anyone that has left Eircom has been charged for calls for the final month they are with Eircom even though they have been setup with free anytime calls .

Regards, Jumper1


----------



## slowleftarm (29 Nov 2012)

Hi jumper1,
              I too have recieved a final bill inclusive of all calls in final month even though I had the 'free anytime calls to here and uk' package.  Did you get any further with this outrageous demand.

                          Regards-Slowleftarm


----------

